# home made cabin plans



## fatkid (Oct 14, 2006)

found this guys thought it was pretty neat check it out


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

i saw this the other day as well......nice little cabin for sure!


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Man for having just 800 bucks in that thing he should sale a boat load of plans.Awesome idea or invention.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I'd like to take that up to Ontario and squat on some prime fishing waters for a week or two. Or course I best get a truck first. My Grand AM might struggle with that much on the roof....


----------



## zipperneck52 (May 1, 2004)

That looks like an outstanding way to do it. Maybe extend it out to 16' and add a little wood heater and you wouldn't want to go outside in the cold!!


----------

